# Rwmington 700 trigger problems on CNBC



## 056 kid (Nov 26, 2010)

*Remington 700 trigger problems on CNBC*

I am watching a show right now about the problems that the Remington model 700 has with its trigger mechanism. Firing when the bolt is closed, firing when the safety is turned off. Is it me or do you have to go ####ing around with the sear, over travel, and pull before a 700 will do bad things. I have shot new & old and have never had problems. Mine is at alittle less than 3 lbs and She is as reliable as she can be. 
Now if you do not know what you are doing, it is very easy to end up with a rifle that is dangerous. . .

So what does everyone think??


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 26, 2010)

:agree2: Its like "Accidently" shooting your self or others "cleaning" your gun. Would have to be wreckless gun handling for this to happen......

Not like CNBC has an anti gun agenda.


----------



## smilin possum (Nov 26, 2010)

There was and may stihl be an issue with some. They did a story on the 700 and it was the result of a child being killed by one that got Remington on the ball.

You may can find it on the Remington site or somewhere else but it is true. Can't quote it word for word but the ones that gave trouble were recalled and fixed. It had something to do with the serial #"s. I can't think of it all right now.

All of ours were not in the # range and we to have never had a bit of trouble with them. My varmint rifle is a crisp 1 3/4 lb. pull and it gives no trouble.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 26, 2010)

So what exactly where the problems with the trigger mech?

I thought they where all the same from the beginning. My grandpappy has a few dozen 700s and has had only a few ADs which came from pushing the limits. straight up hair triggers. . .


----------



## luckycutter (Nov 26, 2010)

I have had 2 Remington 700's since 1983 and not a single problem. I used my .300 Win mag to harvest an elk in the Starky unit Monday. 

If there is a problem I would like to know, but this is beginning to sound like a witch hunt like what happened to Toyota a few months ago. The bottom line is that when you have literally millions of units out there some of them are bound to be sub par. Seriously, ANY one who has had the least amount of firearm training knows you always keep track of where you point the gun at all times. There is a good reason for this.


----------



## smilin possum (Nov 26, 2010)

I looked around some but ain't found it yet. Just like you said when you loaded the rifle and pushed the bolt up to lock it, the gun would fire. The articule I saw said a boy and his brother were out hunting and one of there guns fired for no apparent reason and killed one of them. I still don't remmember what they said the problem was. I'll keep looking and let ya'll know when I find out.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 26, 2010)

Starky eh? 

You are close!


----------



## luckycutter (Nov 27, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Starky eh?
> 
> You are close!



LOL I do not live there, I just hunt in NE Oregon when I am lucky enough to get a tag.

There are way too many people on the west side of the state. I hunted the Starky for 3 days and saw no one else hunting in my area. In western Oregon you could get up at dark thirty, hike for 5 miles in unGodly terrain and still flash 5 people when you get rid of the morning coffee.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 27, 2010)

luckycutter said:


> LOL I do not live there, I just hunt in NE Oregon when I am lucky enough to get a tag.
> 
> There are way too many people on the west side of the state. I hunted the Starky for 3 days and saw no one else hunting in my area. In western Oregon you could get up at dark thirty, hike for 5 miles in unGodly terrain and still flash 5 people when you get rid of the morning coffee.



I hunted the Imnaha unit in early Oct. Hiked probably 30 or 40 miles up canyons & atop ridges. Saw ALOT of people, ALOT of Elk and NOT ALOT of deer.

I even saw a ####in satellite "dish" outside someones wall tent. I really wanted to blast it, but I decided not to for fear that they would call the Navy on some other facny electronics that dont belong in the woods. . .


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 27, 2010)

The trigger/safety on the 700 has been changed from back in the day to preclude the bolt lock with the safety on.

Used to be the bolt was locked into battery with the 2 position safety engaged, to keep the bolt handle from getting bumped partially open in the field. That is a smart thing, on account of not getting a click instead of a bang when you have the trophy of a lifetime in the sites, and not getting ignition with partial bolt engagement.

On the downside, with the old trigger unit, you had to move the 2 position safety to "fire", which unblocks the sear mech and allows striker release in order to open the bolt.

Remmie also went through a rough spot with quality control for a bit and some of the trigger mechanisms weren't exactly up to snuff but operable.
This happened about the same time the triggers were set heavy, lots of sear engagement, and with lots of over travel due to liability insanity.

The common fix was either a local and unknowing gunsmith adjusting engagement, return tension, and overtravel to what SHOULD have been acceptable and safe, or some unknowing neophyte twisting screws and snipping a coil off of return springs to achieve an acceptable trigger.

Add several years of wear/use, on top of less than dimensionally correct sear engagement geometry, and the odd packed up/snipped return spring, to the sear block bieng slightly worn or short...The trigger can be imperceptively moved against the sear block,reducing sear engagement that cams over when the safety is switched "Off".

I was still wrenching on Firearms full time when the first recall hit back around 98', and had an influx of some of the most gawd awfull ticked off customers coming in, and asking me to un#### the trigger the Remmie warranty guys pinned to thier 700's. They all wanted thier old triggers back, or one that worked as well. 

Remmie has corrected thier thinking, and have been adjusting thier triggers to acceptable levels while maintaining a high standard of QC for the last many years though, and it's good to see. Get rid of the temptation to tinker and folks will leave things alone.

CNBC is still beating that drum out of sheer hatred for firearms, and the firearms industry. They don't have anything new tomake false claims about so they drag out old stuff and sensationalize it again.

It boils down to operator error.

Rule #1 "Never point the muzzle at anything you do not wish to be destroyed".

CNBC and thier army of blithering Marxist jounalistic quislings need to contract Ebola and die.

If you have ANY concern with your Rifles trigger or safety Mech., take it to a GOOD gunsmith and explain things, or send it to Remmie.
Do NOT go to eyeballing things and cranking screws if you don't know EXACTLY what you are doing. I like you folks too much.:hmm3grin2orange:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 27, 2010)

D, I think you are right. my 700 7mm ADL was just before the heavy trigger stuff. Even though my rifle had an acceptable pull, after an hour or so of reading & understanding, I was able to competently adjust my 700s trigger to my likings. Slamming the bolt home again & again & slapping the safety produced no ADs. Seeing the CNBC report today just made me mad. just another instance of dumb ass ####in people trying to blame others for their dumb assery. . .


----------



## smilin possum (Nov 27, 2010)

That's it what dinger said. Go to Remington recall and there are a couple of articles about it.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 27, 2010)

056 kid said:


> D, I think you are right. my 700 7mm ADL was just before the heavy trigger stuff. Even though my rifle had an acceptable pull, after an hour or so of reading & understanding, I was able to competently adjust my 700s trigger to my likings. Slamming the bolt home again & again & slapping the safety produced no ADs. Seeing the CNBC report today just made me mad. just another instance of dumb ass ####in people trying to blame others for their dumb assery. . .



kid,

clear the chamber and magazine, cock the rifle, put safety on, and then pull the trigger against the safety, then release the trigger and switch the safety off. It's a compound issue on some of the second Generation units.

If you like a sub 3lb trigger that's nice and crisp, it's better to just swap the unit out with an aftermarket unit that was designed to be set and used in a lighter range of adjustment.
The Factory 700 triggers are good, but never were intended to be set that light by design. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 27, 2010)

That I have done, with no ADs, I feel pretty safe with the rifle. Some aftermarket snazz would be nice though!


----------



## Yoopermike (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a rem 700 bdl in 30.06 never once let me down and never had any problems with it .. I point ,squeeze ,and "veno" falls to the ground every time!


----------



## luckycutter (Nov 27, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I hunted the Imnaha unit in early Oct. Hiked probably 30 or 40 miles up canyons & atop ridges. Saw ALOT of people, ALOT of Elk and NOT ALOT of deer.
> 
> I even saw a ####in satellite "dish" outside someones wall tent. I really wanted to blast it, but I decided not to for fear that they would call the Navy on some other facny electronics that dont belong in the woods. . .



Some long time locals have been gracious enough to let me in their Chesnimus hunt on the condition that they have to be dead before I can bring anyone else there.The weekends are busy but it really thins out by Monday. I have never not been able to see deer there but I think more deer are in the starkey unit. However, the starkey deer seem to be scarce until elk season starts, then they are EVERYWHERE. ODF always has the seasons backwards if you ask me. If you want isolation get a starkey cow tag. Many square miles and only about 50 tags...sometimes less.

The absolute best thing you can do is drop a deer near one of those tents with a satellite dish. That way they will know what they have been missing while siting in front of the boob tube. I know I really hate it when I go to hell and back, come back to camp and see a gut pile in camp. RRRRrrrrr.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 27, 2010)

My neighbor just killed a cow from starkey. He said that he and one other party where the only ones out there. . .


----------



## luckycutter (Nov 27, 2010)

056 kid said:


> My neighbor just killed a cow from starkey. He said that he and one other party where the only ones out there. . .



I hunted in the middle of the unit but I bugged out Monday afternoon. I had my elk and I-84 was going from bad to worse. There were a couple of big parties in the Ladd canyon area.(just south east of LaGrand) I was going to take a peak at the west side but never made it. 
When I first hunted Starkey ,years ago, nearly every place to camp was taken and the elk were pushed all over the place. In a way I like less tags for the area,less people to bump into and the elk are not so spooky, but I have to wait far too long before drawing a tag. 

To be honest I would love to have some sort of active braincell/competency test to be able to hunt Eastern Oregon. The weather can sneak up on you and get brutal. Most valley people are unprepared for that. A few years ago the weather was similar to this year and I was camped next to a camping trailer. Those guys never left their trailer because it was too cold. When they ran out of propane they packed up and left. To be honest I do not think they were smart enough to turn the valve over to the 2nd propane tank. I sat there in my backpacking tent and mumbled and shook my head. At least I hunted most of the day and I can damned well say I deserved my elk that year. I have run into other people who were nowhere near having the ability to survive the weather or even be able to find themselves if they wandered too far from the truck and got lost. Then there are those who go up with bald tires and do not have chains, shovel, winch etc, or the knowledge to use them when they get stuck. They just expect someone will be along shortly who has nothing better to do than to help them out. If they get a cell signal they will call for help and when asked where they are, they reply, "Right here in my truck" If I were the 911 dispatcher my reply would be, "Good. Now we know where to find your body next spring." Ok. Rant off


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL, sounds like you are somewhat familiar with the locals hahaha.

I would like to spent a week on back country skis with my pack, my bivy, and my rifle next season. I just need to find where I can really get away from the people, the roads, civilization in general. going out and hearing gunshots every 30 or so minutes just makes a guy feel like he is wasting his time. . . .


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 29, 2010)

*accidental discharges of 700 Rem & others*

There was a 15 year old girl killed in a rifle loading accident Saturday
in my area by another teenager with adult supervision, don't know
what make or model.

I was talking about this with an ole bud yesterday, he said another of
our friends & neighbors discharged a 7 mag last week with others close
by, only fatalities was soiled underwear, and then he told me about discharging
an 870 12 gauge almost blowing his own head off a few years ago.
I used to hunt with these fools & I am one of them.

I have a hole in the floor from an 45 ACP Combat Commander, my mistake.

Keep them guns pointed in a safe direction, guys & gals.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Nov 30, 2010)

The Remington 700 has a piece that floats in front of the trigger called a connector that actually engages the sear. There is no reason I can think for it be there other than patent purposes or perhaps it's cheaper to harden and machine it to the level necessary than the whole trigger.

At any rate, on about 1 % or so of rifles the trigger can be in the correct postion but the connector is not. Only a small spring pushes it against the trigger so dirt and built up oil can get behind it. In that condition the only thing holding the sear is the safety.

You can epoxy the connector to the trigger. Or, use an aftermarket trigger.

Or, just be careful.


----------

